# Internet connection issues



## Barday (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi All

Could do with a bit of help please.

I am having a few issues with my internet connection which is only happening on my laptop, all other devices on my network work fine. It seems to happen on the hour every hour. I can not access any web pages or initiate any new rdp sessions. My laptop is still connected to the internet and if I am on an rdp session I can still control the servers, I am also still connected to skype and can send IM's but can not initiate/receive calls.

When running "Troubleshoot problems" in the network and sharing centre I sometimes get "The diagnostic Policy service is not running" Even if I restart it, my internet access does not come back, the only solution then is to restart the laptop and then all works fine until the next time.

What I have done:

1) In CMD run the following: 
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice 
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice

2) Re-installed wireless drivers as well as Ethernet port drivers

3) Used Windows Repair Portable 2.0.1 from Tweaking.com and 
Reset registry permissions
Reset file permissions
Repair Winsock & DNS Cache

4) sfc/scannow 
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

All have failed to resolve the issue, so I am out of ideas.

In event viewer I have the following errors each time the connection drops:

Application log:

Error ESENT 447 Database corruption
svchost (9352) SRUJet: A bad page link (error -327) has been detected in a B-Tree (ObjectId: 11, PgnoRoot: 46) of database C:\Windows\system32\SRU\SRUDB.dat (3595 => 2795, 2793).

---------

Error Application Error 1000
Faulting application name: svchost.exe_DPS, version: 6.2.9200.16420, time stamp: 0x505a9a4e
Faulting module name: ESENT.dll, version: 6.2.9200.16557, time stamp: 0x5143e25e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00000000000099a9
Faulting process id: 0x2488
Faulting application start time: 0x01cecfce890e46b8
Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\System32\ESENT.dll
Report Id: e090f299-3bc9-11e3-beb3-5cf9dd521ad6
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:

---------

Information Windows Error reporting 1001#
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe_DPS
P2: 6.2.9200.16420
P3: 505a9a4e
P4: ESENT.dll
P5: 6.2.9200.16557
P6: 5143e25e
P7: c0000005
P8: 00000000000099a9
P9: 
P10:

Attached files:
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Temp\WER10D7.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Temp\WER10E8.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Temp\WER10F9.tmp.hdmp
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Temp\WER11D4.tmp.dmp

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppCrash_svchost.exe_DPS_bebb352cdf8d9de5d9a6b73250bbe98b27ccd_cab_263c124e

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: e090f299-3bc9-11e3-beb3-5cf9dd521ad6
Report Status: 4

System Log

Error Service Control Manager
The Base Filtering Engine service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).

--------

Error Service Control Manager
The Diagnostic Policy Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 120000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

--------

Error Service Control Manager
The Windows Firewall service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).

--------

Error Service Control Manager
The Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 3 time(s).

I would appreciate any ideas anyone has.

Thanks
Barday


----------



## Barday (Feb 6, 2001)

bump!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include Make and model System


----------



## Barday (Feb 6, 2001)

Hi Jay,

Thanks for the reply.

I have a Dell Inspiron Laptop
Intel i7 2.2GHz
8 GB Ram
Running windows 8 enterprise

Anything else? 
Thanks


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Barday said:


> 4) sfc/scannow
> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
> of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
> example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
> supported in offline servicing scenarios


Have you looked into the cbs.log?

Open an Administrators level Command Prompt and enter

start findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

Then open the "sfcdetails.txt" file to see what corrupted files could not be repaired.


----------

